# [V/T] NOTEBOOK (C2D 2,26GB, 4GB Ram, HD3650 512mb)



## doceddy (14. Juni 2011)

Verkaufe oder Tausche mein Notebook *Acer Travelmate 5730G*


- Core2Duo 2,26GHz

- ATI HD3650 mit 512mb eigenem Speicher

- je nach Preis/Tauschobjekt 3 oder 4 GB Ram

- 320GB HDD

- 15,4"

- E-Sata, 4xUSB, HDMI, VGA, WLAN


Der Akku hält noch ca eine Stunde. Einen neuen bekommt man zB bei ebay. 
Der Notebook ist in "Energiesparmodus" kaum hörbar und kaum warm, reicht
 aber immernoch für FullHD Videos. In "Höchstleistung" reicht er locker 
für CS Source, Battlefield 2 oder CoD MW2.

Optischer Zustand: hier und da Gebrauchsspuren auf dem Deckel. Das Display ist aber wie neu. Technisch: top!


*PREIS:* 260€ VB
*

TAUSCH:* Gegen einen PC oder Hardware-Bundle ab S775/AM2+, C2D/C2Q/Phenom II, + Graka, Ram, Netzteil, HDD


----------

